# New Medium Format Fuji Camera!



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm insanely excited for this new Fuji camera. 

Fuji GF670W medium format film camera coming next month | Photo Rumors










It's the new Fuji GF670W. And I want one. Now!

P.S - This is my first post. Excited to be part of the ehMac community!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jurego said:


> I'm insanely excited for this new Fuji camera.
> 
> It's the new Fuji GF670W. And I want one. Now!
> 
> P.S - This is my first post. Excited to be part of the ehMac community!


My name is ehMax, and I approve Jurego's first post.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Wow it looks like some of the cameras in my collection. It is so retro. I love it.

John


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely camera, but sadly my large and medium formats are packed away, maybe a 4x5 Graflok digital back that is not priced in the stratosphere, would get the old Linhof out of retirement.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

The folder has been out for a while as the Voightlander Bessa III. Cosina in Japan makes both the Fuji and Voightlander versions. 

The new Fuji is a non-folder with a wide angle lens. These are great cameras, but at prices in the $2K neighborhood, they're not exactly an impulse buy.


----------



## z2000000 (Mar 9, 2011)

So cool So expensive. Why do all the best toys have to be reserved for people who work so hard to afford them they can't actually use them!


----------

